# Need Info About Scholarships Offered By Foreign Countries For MBBS



## maryam ehsan

Hi,  ... I need information about scholarships offered by foreign countries for mbbs.. I've just done fsc pre-medical with 87% and 968 marks in MCAT... and my overall aggreagte is 88.5246.. Despite this I'm not selected in govt medical colleges... I want to apply for mbbs in foreign countries.. Can anyone guide me please...,, And what is the requirements for scholarship????? If anyone has info about this then please help me.. Thanks..


----------



## Azerga

Why don't you wait for the 2nd list to be uploaded? You'll definitely get in govt sector colleges, don't worry!


----------



## maryam ehsan

Second merit list'll be uploaded on november 28.. .. approximately a month.. I can wait if there is any surety of gettin' admission in govt sector..


----------



## shanelowney

If you want to study abroad for higher medical courses then Caribbean Medical College like All Saints University SVG is the best choice for you according to me. This university offer direct admissions to medical students without taking any medical entrance exam or test and also offer Scholarship upto 50%.


----------



## Sajid Zaman

I am strongly looking for a guy who is ... Or know someone from Pakistan that he got into Harvard school of medicines by applying for scholarship , and he \she went through all the process of MCAT leading to AMCAS admissions. I heard that for MCAT we have to go abroad Cox this test isn't taken in Pakistan and india ? Why yaar?


----------

